# Raiden ab 20:30 Uhr (Horde - Die Nachtwache)



## Marja (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir sind derzeit gewillt einen neuen Raid für 10er und 25er Instanzen aufbauen zu wollen. 
Dafür suchen wir begeisterte und zuverlässige Spieler, egal ob mit oder ohne Raiderfahrung. 

Voraussetzung: 
- So-Do Raiden von 20:30 bis 23 Uhr möglich (keine Angst nicht jeden Tag) 
- Fr-Sa Raiden von 20:30 bis open End 

Wir wollen natürlich nicht jeden Tag Raiden und richten uns daher nach der Masse der Leute. 

Zielgruppe: 
- Es ist nicht notwendig unserer Gilde beizutreten, um mit uns raiden zu gehen. Dürfen darf man jedoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Eltern mit Kindern die vor 8 nicht können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Arbeitnehmer die vor 8 nicht können *g* 
und alle anderen die zwar vor 8 aber auch danach können 

Ziele: 
- Nicht auf Schnelligkeit sondern auf Spaß und Erfolg getrimmt 
- Klare Raidleitung mit Erfahrung und ernsthafter Planung 
- Alle Raidbosse mal gesehen haben...tod oder lebendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wir nicht wollen: 
- Keiner wird gezogen aber ernsthafte Spieler equippt 
- keiner der gleich frustriert aufgibt wenn ein Boss mal nicht direkt liegt 
- nicht kritikfähige Menschen 
- Unzuverlässige Leute 

Wir bieten: 
- SPAß 
- Erfahrung 
- Weiterkommen 
- Wirre Leute 
- Vernünftige Orga 

Wenn das auf einen von Euch zutreffen sollte, bitte hier Posten mit Charname, Klasse und möglichen Raidzeiten!!! 

Wir melden uns dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Natürlich könnt ihr uns auch ingame erreichen unter Kilmarnock oder Marjâ... Whispert uns an oder schickt uns einfach mal Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marja (11. Juni 2008)

*bump*


----------



## nailer (12. Juni 2008)

Hi Marja,
schöner Beitrag.

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Gilde welche etwas später als "üblich" raidet und das gaze mit spaß angeht anstatt in Bestzeit Bosse zu legen.
Online-Zeiten ab 20.30 Uhr und dann für 3-4 Std. würden mir prima passen.
Ich spiele einen 70er Hexer "Nailer" auf Lordaeron, hätte aber mit einem Serverwechsel zur Nachtwache kein Problem.

Ich bin seit ein einigen Wochen aus meiner Gilde EvZ (ehemals Encore) raus weil hat unsere Online-Zeiten nicht passen.
Beim leveln wars kein Problem (EvZ ist auch ein netter Haufen) - da haben sich immer ein par lustige Leute gefunden - allerdings sieht beim raiden zeitmäßg nun anders aus.
Mit randoms in Bestzeit durch Inis zu stolpern entspricht nicht so meinen Verständnis von Spaß und so bin ich momentan in den BG´s unterwegs (ansonsten interessiert mich PvP gar nicht).

Wie dem auch sei, ich suche en paar Leute die mit zwar weiterkommen wollen aber es auch locker angehen.
Ich möchte was vom Endcontent sehen und es auch ein bisschen genießen. Tot oder lebendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Raiderfahrung hab ich praktisch nicht - will ich aber haben. Ich kann ich mit meinen Char umgehen, viel kaputtmachen, im TS sprechen, Viecher verbannen, grüne Lutschbonbons herstellen, Heilerseelen in Steinchen einsperren, umskillen, und noch mehr kaputtmachen. 

Wenn das von eurer Seite passt melde Dich einfach hier.
Grüße.
Nailer/Oliver


----------



## Marja (12. Juni 2008)

Huhu Nailer,

freut mich ja, dass du so sehr interessiert bist das du sogar den Server wechseln würdest, aber dir muss klar sein, dass wir noch im Aufbau sind und noch kein fester Raid steht, da wir ja noch Leute suchen. ;-) Also wenn du magst, dann bist du bei uns natürlich herzlich willkommen, aber versprechen können wir noch nichts. Überlegs dir mal und sag dann mal bescheid. ;-)


LG, Marja


----------



## nailer (16. Juni 2008)

Hey Marja,
das ihr noch am suchen seid ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Versprechen müßt ihr auch nichts.
Ich hab mich halt gefreut endlich mal einen treffenden Beitrag zu finden.

Wir schauts es denn mit der "Memberanzahl" aus?
Ich hab mit einem Serverwechsel überhaupt kein Problem (auf Lordearon werde ich nichts vermissen).
Wenn wir dann aber nur zu dritt sind wären wir nicht wirklich weiter gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marja (17. Juni 2008)

Huhu Nailer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, also wir hatten Sonntag schon mal nen ersten Testrun mit nen paar Randoms und dafür, dass es ja der erste Versuch war ists ganz gut gelaufen (Gruul hat mit 1% HP gegen uns gewonnen aber nu ja *g* Beim nächsten mal liegt der bestimmt). Wie du also siehst sind wir schon ein paar Leute, würden uns aber immernoch über Zuwachs freuen, damit wir uns demnächst mal das Randoms suchen für die letzten freien Plätze sparen können.  ;-) 


LG, Marja


----------



## Marja (22. Juni 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Marja (5. Juli 2008)

*hoch schieb*


----------

